# My 240



## PR240 (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn clean kouki:thumbup:


----------



## dinhner (Jul 14, 2006)

fkn clean kouki forreal


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Extremely beautiful ride.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

nice......btw what kind of tires are those?


----------



## PR240 (Jul 10, 2006)

tim788 said:


> nice......btw what kind of tires are those?


Thanks, Toyo Proxes T1-R


----------

